# Czech: Krahulik (male last name)



## Kartof

Hey all,

One of my friends has the last name "Krahulik", which he says he has inherited from a male-line ancestor from Czechoslovakia. Is the origin of the name really Czech and what does it mean?

Thanks


----------



## bibax

Krahujec obecný (Cz.), krahulec obyčajný (Sl.) aka _*krahulík*_ = Accipiter nisus (Sparrowhawk).

Krahulík is a Czech surname.


----------



## vianie

There are also several place names derived from this bird's name: Krahulov, Krahulčí, Krahule, Krahulčie vrchy. He is laically more commonly known as jestřáb/jastrab.


----------



## bibax

Jestřáb is rather "true hawk" (Accipiter gentilis). Jestřáb is another Czech surname.

Polish: krogulec, jastrząb;

Bulgarian: ястреб;


----------



## vianie

Serbian city's name Kragujevac seems to have the very same origin.


----------



## bibax

Kragujevac (Wiki):





> Име је добио по птици *крагуј* (врсти јастреба) која је у средњем веку коришћена за лов, а данас заузима почасно место на градском грбу.
> 
> The name of the town derived from the archaic Serbian word "kraguj", which is a name used for a particular species of hawk.


BCS: kraguj - obični kobac;


----------



## DarkChild

Interesting, it seems that in Bulgarian Крагуй is an old word for ловен сокол which is a type of falcon. 

From wiki



> *Ловният сокол* (_Falco cherrug_), известен също и със старинните наименования *Крагуй* и *Барак*, е дневна граблива птица от семейство Соколови.




SO, your friend's last name can very well be Sokolov


----------



## bibax

With the reservation that the Czech bird krahujec is Accipiter (jastreb) and not Falco (sokol).


----------



## Kartof

Thanks! My friend appreciates knowing where his family name comes from.


----------



## ilocas2

Kartof said:


> Hey all,
> 
> One of my friends has the last name "Krahulik", which he says he has inherited from a male-line ancestor from Czechoslovakia. Is the origin of the name really Czech and what does it mean?
> 
> Thanks



Hi, I noticed that this question wasn't answered yet.

In Czech krahulík (not krahulik) is unofficial name for bird that has name krahujec.

for example *krahujec Francesův* (Accipiter francesii)

here you can find all species with Czech name krahujec:

http://www.biolib.cz/cz/formsearch/?action=execute&searcharea=1&string=krahujec


----------

